#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-09-17
<gabriel> ...I'm looking for help or advise... my xubuntu installs keep crashing when I try to grab and move a window... I have no idea why...
<gage> .I'm looking for help or advise... my xubuntu installs keep crashing when I try to grab and move a window... I have no idea why...
<charlie-tca> support is in #xubuntu
<gage> theres no-one there...
<charlie-tca> yes there is
<gage> hmm
<charlie-tca> You did not ask for any help in there
<charlie-tca> There are 62 people in that channel, but there have been no help requests since 14:30 UTC
<gage> my bad, must have made a typo... I'm in the right one now
<gage> ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
